# a consultation paper



## suntanushka

From the BBC News:

Drivers caught breaking the speed limit by a significant margin twice could be automatically banned from the roads under new government proposals. 
The idea, set out in *a consultation paper*, is one of a range of measures aimed at the most dangerous drivers.


----------



## Maroseika

Возможно - "Рекомендации".


----------



## Kolan

*Совещательный документ*.

Похожий закон (о наказаниях за значительные превышения скорости) вошёл в силу в Квебеке с 1-го апреля.


----------



## Q-cumber

Вот как выглядит "consultation paper" правительства Австралии:

http://www.arc.gov.au/pdf/ERA_ConsultationPaper.pdf


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> *Совещательный документ*.



К сожалению,  такое словосочетание совершенно неудобоваримо.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> К сожалению,  такое словосочетание совершенно неудобоваримо. 		.


Гýглем смотрели? Я тоже.

Однако такой документ вовсе не обязан быть удобоваримым. Как раз наоборот, он, по своей природе, должен содержать в себе трудноперевариваемые места.


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Гýглем смотрели? Я тоже.



Нет, только глазами.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Нет, только глазами.


Не я его придумал. Он просто пришёл мне в голову. Но, как оказалось, ещё раньше его придумали Гугль и иже с ним:

Финансовые новости 
Наиболее любопытным оказался *совещательный* *документ*, представленный профессором Гарвардского университета Лоуренсом Лессигом (Lawrence Lessig), одним из крупнейших специалистов по праву в применении к компьютерной индустрии.
www.k2kapital.com/news/fin/78635.html?&print=yes&ID=78635 · 14 КБ

Доступ к информации
Format de fichier: Microsoft Word - Version HTML
8 Либерти, “Высылка или депортация из Великобритани на неправомерных основаниях: *Совещательный документ*”,16 августа 2005 г., *...*
www.ihf-hr.org/viewbinary/viewdocument.php?doc_id=7030 

Радиоренессанс - [ Traduire cette page ] *...* создала специальную рабочую группу, разработавшую *совещательный документ* для изучения воздействия SDR на регламентируемые комиссией радиоустройства. *...*
www.intel.com/cd/corporate/europe/emea/rus/update/198513.htm - 100k -


----------



## Q-cumber

*Kolan*, честно говоря, ссылки на неумелые переводы и косноязычные фразы из Google меня совершенно не убеждают.  Поиск по ключевому слову "извЕните" даёт 397 000 результатов. И что это доказывает? Что такое слово  "ещё раньше придумали..."?  
Выражение "совещательный документ", как мне кажется, чистой воды оксюморон.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> *kolan*, честно говоря, ссылки на неумелые переводы и косноязычные фразы из google меня совершенно не убеждают. Поиск по ключевому слову "извЕните" даёт 397 000 результатов. И что это доказывает? Что такое слово "ещё раньше придумали..."?
> Выражение "совещательный документ", как мне кажется, чистой воды оксюморон.


При чём тут цифры в сотни тысяч? Это аргумент заведомо мимо кассы. 

В данном случае речь идёт о конкретных примерах, орфографически безупречных и имеющих официальное хождение. Но не всё официальное обязано звучать поэтически вдохновенно.


----------



## Flameberg

День добрый! 

Во-первых, consultation papers, например, в ЕС - это 'green papers'.

Давайте разберемся подробнее:
Есть т.н. 'white papers': документы, которые носят официальный или неофициальный статсус в тех или иных странах или их объединениях, но по своей природе все же одинаковы: это - отчет (или заявление/вывод) органов власти, который содержит в себе чаще всего описание существующих проблем, методику их решения, конкретные рекомендации для иных органов власти и т.д.. Они носят исключительно диспозитивный характер, но при этом вполне могут являться основой для дальнейшего, например, законотворческого решения тех или иных проблем. В любом случае, они носят определенное и достаточно серьезное значение, т.к. издаются органом или коллективом лиц, который (-ые) имеют определенную власть. Если такая бумага содержит рекомендации по законотворчеству - естественно, следует предположить, что в ближайшее время они будут реализованы в виде конкретного законопроекта. В общем случае следует воспринимать такой документ как намерение действовать.
В большинстве языков сохраняется использование двух составляющих выражений: слово "белый" и слово, обозначающее письменную форму (документ/бумага/книга).


По поводу темы: consultation paper=green paper, это некий еще менее формальный аналог 'white paper' (хотя об аналогии говорить можно весьма условно, т.к. на основании последнего и могут быть изданы 'white papers'). 
Я знаю об их использовании в странах Содружества и в ЕС. И в первом, и во втором случае это - всего лишь отчет, сообщение органа власти о существовании каких-либо проблем, обзор ситуации в той или иной области, без всякого намерения к действию: даже как этап законотворчества это рассматривать тяжело. На основании таких документов могут издать White Paper, могут "переделать" его в White Paper, ну и т.д.

Касательно перевода: лично я считаю, что по своей природе этот документ - акт органа власти, который носит совещательный и рекомендательный характер, не имея аттрибутов императивности или законодательной диспозитивности. Это либо "рекомендации", как сказал участник Маросейка, хотя в таком случае стоит помнить о несколько суженном смысле, либо - таки Совещательный Документ. Пускай звучит несколько глупо, но переводить термины в зарубежном праве - вообще дело неблагодарное. Если кто-то, прочтя мои пояснения, сможет сформулировать более толковое определение - буду лишь рад


----------



## Flameberg

Kolan said:


> При чём тут цифры в сотни тысяч? Это аргумент заведомо мимо кассы.
> 
> В данном случае речь идёт о конкретных примерах, орфографически безупречных и имеющих официальное хождение. Но не всё официальное обязано звучать поэтически вдохновенно.


Вы простите, но в русском языке эти термины все же не имеют "официального хождения" (речь о наших правовых системах). Я не спорю с переводом: просто не считаю, что это - достаточный аргумент. Вот, у нас, по сути, "носители языка", один крупный международный банк, вместо "OOO "Blablabla Bank" пишут "LLC "Blablabla Bank", при том что LLC не является формой хоз. деятельности в нашем Законодательстве.


----------



## Kolan

Flameberg said:


> Вы простите, но в русском языке эти термины все же не имеют "официального хождения" (речь о наших правовых системах). Я не спорю с переводом:


Мы тут собираемся как раз для того, чтобы спорить насчёт переводов. Спорить причём иногда приходится самому с собой. 

Исторически (в доЕСовскую эпоху, а, точнее, в дореволюционной России) в подобном контексте, по-видимому, имел официальное хождение термин "*предварительные соображения*".

RELP. *Предварительные соображения* по составленным в министерстве *...* - 
RELP. *Предварительные соображения* по составленным в министерстве юстиции проектам о дальнейшем введении судебных уставов в действие в остальных губерниях *...*
web1.law.edu.ru/book/book.asp?bookID=1246707 - 14k 

Насчёт сомнений по поводу официальности. В наше время, помимо российских правовых систем, на русском вне России существует небольшое языковое пространство, в котором составляются правовые документы некоторых международных компаний (если оригинал - на английском), причём с двоякой целью: продвижения на российский рынок и (реже) для русскоязычного потребителя за пределами России, и в этом смысле словоупотребление официально. Это могут быть также разнообразные проекты, подаваемые зарубежными компаниями на конкурсы, учреждённые в России (я иногда развлекаюсь переводами таких заявок с французского). Возможно, при переводах подобных документов стоит иногда оживлять дореволюционный канцелярский лексикон, хотя он тоже не слишком приятен для разборчивого уха.


----------



## Flameberg

Ну, а я с переводом все же не спорю: мне вариант "Совещательные документы" нравится куда больше, нежели иные. "Рекомендационные акты" тоже, в принципе, подойдет, равно как и иные комбинации этих выражений (Сов. акт и рекоменд. док-т, например).

Хотя стоит учесть все же, что 'green paper' далеко не всегда рекомендательный характер имеет.

По поводу Вашего варианта тоже хотелось бы высказать некоторые замечания, если позволите.

Во-первых, "предварительный" - само по себе подразумевает необходимость наличия "последующего". "Совещательный" в этом плане гораздо лучше, т.к. носит лишь пояснительный характер относительно того, результатом чего и основанием для чего такой документ может служить - не более. "Предварительный" сужает объем понятия, потому в этом случае не совсем подходит. Кроме того, в приведенном Вами примере речь скорее о некоем подобии 'white paper', который действительно в ПОДАВЛЯЮЩЕМ большинстве случаев носит предварительный характер.

И, опять-таки, мне, как юристу, достаточно тяжело принимать "официальность" как результат действий неправомочных на предоставление такого статуса пускай даже одному-единственному слову лиц. Пример выше я уже приводил: один из крупнейших банков мира решает вопрос перевода достигая тем самым не "официальности" своего наименования, а возможных разночтений и споров по поводу правомочности использования такого наименования. У них, правда, с этим проблем нет: в официальных док-тах в Украине это наименование не используется, т.к. сие все же было бы нарушением нашего законодательства.


----------



## Kolan

flameberg said:


> И, опять-таки, мне, как юристу, достаточно тяжело принимать "официальность" как результат действий неправомочных на предоставление такого статуса пускай даже одному-единственному слову лиц.


Я думаю, что эта языковая ситуация воспринималась бы нормально прецедентной системой права (и если она когда-нибудь установится в русскоговорящей зоне), что как раз имеет место в странах, откуда происходят рассматриваемые термины.


----------



## Flameberg

Kolan said:


> Я думаю, что эта языковая ситация воспринималась бы нормально прецедентной системой права (и если она когда-нибудь установится в русскоговорящей зоне), что как раз имеет место в странах, откуда происходят рассматриваемые термины.



Ну, опять-таки, вопрос спорный: влияние толкования гос. органов и судебной системы в частности - несомненно. А вот отдельные волеизъявления корпораций вряд ли можно считать прецедентом, во всяком случае - не так уж скоро это делается  

По поводу моих примеров с LLC - простите, таки напутал именно я: видимо, конец рабочего дня сказывается.

Т.е., к примеру, GmbH немецкие никогда не станут называть себя в России "ООО" до того, как именно в таком статусе зарегистрируются: они суть есть GmbH и так и будут называться, а русское "ООО" - это и в Германии "ООО", а ни коим образом не GmbH: термины, пускай и аналогичны по своему значению, но имеют официальный статус в местном, нацинальном, законодательстве. Пускай и то, и другое - общество с ограниченной ответственностью. Но GmbH без регистрации в РФ не будет в понимании законодателсьтва РФ "ООО": важен не только смысл слова, но и его правовая подоплека, в принципе.


----------



## Kolan

flameberg said:


> Во-первых, "предварительный" - само по себе подразумевает необходимость наличия "последующего". "Совещательный" в этом плане гораздо лучше, т.к. носит лишь пояснительный характер относительно того, результатом чего и основанием для чего такой документ может служить - не более. "Предварительный" сужает объем понятия, потому в этом случае не совсем подходит.


Можно поискать в дореволюционной терминологии и другие подходящие термины. Она является до сих пор маловостребованным, но весьма богатым языковым пластом, и, самое главное, совершенно правомерным источником русской лексики. 

У слова "*предварительный*" имеются разные значения, не все из которых (пп.3, 4, см. ниже) предполагают непременно последующее развитие событий.

Пример словарной статьи из собственного словаря Лингво:

1. Такой, как бывает перед чем-либо. 2. Предшествующий чему-либо основному, главному. *3.* *Такой, который может быть изменен*, пересмотрен, отменен; неокончательный. *4*. *Такой, который* сделан, предпринят, *подготовлен заранее*; заблаговременный.


----------



## Kolan

flameberg said:


> Ну, опять-таки, вопрос спорный: влияние толкования гос. органов и судебной системы в частности - несомненно. А вот отдельные волеизъявления корпораций вряд ли можно считать прецедентом, во всяком случае - не так уж скоро это делается


Здесь речь не о формальном законодательстве, а, скорее, о духе, царящем в обществе. Если кто-то что-то сказал, даже иной раз просто что-то ляпнул, а никто не возразил, то уже одним этим фактом можно пользоваться как основанием для аргументации, в том числе, юридической. Если кто-то впервые написал "совещательный документ", а критики, лингвисты ничего не возразили, то в дальнейшем можно опираться на этот перевод как на законный.


----------



## Flameberg

Kolan said:


> Можно поискать в дореволюционной терминологии и другие подходящие термины. Она является до сих пор маловостребованным, но весьма богатым языковым пластом, и, самое главное, совершенно правомерным источником русской лексики.
> 
> У слова "*предварительный*" имеются разные значения, не все из которых (пп.3, 4, см. ниже) предполагают непременно последующее развитие событий.
> 
> Пример словарной статьи из собственного словаря Лингво:
> 
> 1. Такой, как бывает перед чем-либо. 2. Предшествующий чему-либо основному, главному. *3.* *Такой, который может быть изменен*, пересмотрен, отменен; неокончательный. *4*. *Такой, который* сделан, предпринят, *подготовлен заранее*; заблаговременный.


Честно говоря, я - не филолог, и потому спорить активно по не совсем знакомой теме не могу, но, опять-таки, как юрист в любой ситуации трактовал бы "предварительный" как подразумевающий "последующий".

Вы цитируете: "*Такой, который может быть изменен*, пересмотрен, отменен; неокончательный" - однако очень часто 'green paper' - окончательный документ, который попросту констатирует некоторые факты (и, часто, позицию издающего органа в их отношении). Они, конечно же, могут предшествовать 'white papers' - но это далеко не обязательно, и потому, по-моему, не стоит их так называть (в смысле, "предварительными").
*Такой, который* сделан, предпринят, *подготовлен заранее*; заблаговременный - опять-таки, green papers готовят не заблаговременно для чего-либо, заранее. Один из таких green papers может стать причиной невероятных законодательных перемен, а другой - просто остаться бумажкой с подписями чиновников, которая ни на чьи действия никакого влияния даже не имеет: что в таком случае она предварает, для чего является предметом "подготовленным заранее, заблаговременно"?


----------



## Flameberg

Kolan said:


> Здесь речь не о формальном законодательстве, а, скорее, о духе, царящем в обществе. Если кто-то что-то сказал, даже иной раз просто что-то ляпнул, а никто не возразил, то уже одним этим фактом можно пользоваться как основанием для аргументации, в том числе, юридической. Если кто-то впервые написал "совещательный документ", а критики, лингвисты ничего не возразили, то в дальнейшем можно опираться на этот перевод как на законный.


Простите, но нет, нельзя: официальная терминология может быть предметом многих споров, даже утвержденная в Конституции: для этого есть, собственно, Конституционный Суд.
Но мы не можем, скажем, в иске, ссылаясь на сайт банка, который называет себя "ТОВ", именовать так все зарубежные LLC и GmbH: законодательно не определена синонимичность этих правовых терминов.

Конечно же, в некоторых случах green & white papers не носят официального характера вообще - переводить их можно как душе угодно.

Покидаю рабочее место, потому предлагаю дискуссию продолжить позже )


----------



## Kolan

flameberg said:


> Честно говоря, я - не филолог, и потому спорить активно по не совсем знакомой теме не могу, но, опять-таки, как юрист в любой ситуации трактовал бы "предварительный" как подразумевающий "последующий".


К нам сюда филологи редко захаживают, так что можно по-простому, не боги горшки обжигают. Главное - не противоречить самому себе, что не всегда, правда, получается.

Вот, а по поводу трактовки того или иного выражения или даже отдельного слова ведь назначают даже лингвистическую экспертизу, так что с выбором слов надо быть поточнее, не полагаясь только на бытовое понимание и житейскую логику.

В данном случае последующее событие не имплицитно логически, а просто вероятно, причём степень вероятности неопределённа. Тут, скорее, имеет смысл выявить намерения, с которыми составляется такой документ, но так как раз о намерениях в определении слова "предварительный" ничего не говорится.


----------



## Kolan

Flameberg said:


> Простите, но нет, нельзя: официальная терминология может быть предметом многих споров, даже утвержденная в Конституции: для этого есть, собственно, Конституционный Суд.
> Но мы не можем, скажем, в иске, ссылаясь на сайт банка, который называет себя "ТОВ", именовать так все зарубежные LLC и GmbH: законодательно не определена синонимичность этих правовых терминов.


Мы сейчас обсуждаем вполне конкретный пример: "*предварительный*" годится для перевода "*consultative*" или нет, а это случай, который нельзя распространять произвольно, по аналогии на что-то ещё. О названиях и прочих характеристиках банков я с вами и не спорю. Опять же, если в Конституции употребляется слово "*consultative*", то о том, как его точно перевести, следует хорошенько подумать. 

Я приведу в связи с этим актуальный для Канады пример, по теме лингвистической дискуссии. Как известно, конституции в обычном смысле слова в Канаде не существует, роль её выполняет совершенно анахроничный "Акт о Британской Северной Америке" лохматого 1867 года, в котором по сути мало что сказано. Акт этот, правда, со временем оброс кое-какими другими документами (типа маловразумительной Хартии о Правах Человека), соглашениями между провинциями и некоторыми решениями Верховного Суда по конкретным делам (фактически являющихся конституционным статьями; собственно Конституционного Суда в Канаде нет). Одно такое сравнительно недавнее решение определяет возможные последствия провинциального референдума о свободе Квебека, принятое в связи с тем, что в отношении отделения провинций от конфедерации до того существовал абсолютный правовой вакуум. Сторонники отделения провозгласили перед референдумом 1995 года, что для отделения им нужно 50% плюс 1 голос от принявших участие в голосовании, и никто против этого почему-то толком не возразил (похоже, в силу прецедентного мышления), на этих условиях проводился референдум 1995 года, так что прецедент был создан недвусмысленно, и сейчас вроде против такого порядка никто уже и не спорит. Существом вопросов оказалось то, что конституционно порядок отделения в случае провозглашения независимости никак не прописан, ни конституционно, ни вообще нигде, так что Верховному Суду предложили высказаться по этому поводу *заранее* (заметьмте, не предварительно), а не после референдума, когда этот суд никто уже слушать не будет. Суд долго совещался, но никаких судьбоносных решений принять не смог, а только ограничился расплывчатым постановлением из 156 параграфов ( http://csc.lexum.umontreal.ca/en/1998/1998rcs2-217/1998rcs2-217.html ), что в случае победы сторонников отделения на референдуме остальные провинции будут обязаны только принять участие в многосторонних *консультациях* (названных *совещаниями,* "...the majority must be *consulted ... *through a process of *negotiation"*) с Квебеком по этому вопросу, которые теоретически могут ни к чему не привести, и самоустранился от всего прочего, оставив даже порядок определения результата на референдуме "да/нет" актёрам политического театра. (Своим 155-м параграфом Суд, правда, перечеркнул всё, что было написано в предыдущих 154-х, что весьма характерно для сборного канадского законодательства в целом.)

(Кстати, в этом решении жителям провинции Квебек было заодно отказано в праве называться вообще "народом", не то что "народом, имеющим право на самоопределение", однако совсем недавняя последующая история несколько исправила ситуацию: при новом консервативном, что парадоксально, правительстве, квебекцы были признаны отдельной нацией по закону, что фактически отменяет решение Верховного Суда в этой части, превратив их, таким образом, в _предварительные соображения _типа обыкновенной_ *green paper*._ )

А вы говорите, мол, "Конституционный Суд, нельзя...", в мире же всё бывает по-разному. "The Constitution is not a straitjacket" (п.150), так решил Верховный Суд Канады, находясь в конституционном вакууме. Как вы можете убедиться, конституционный порядок сведён к совещательным процедурам, в процессе которых, будьте уверены, *совещательных документов* понапишут столько, что в Канаде не хватит леса, чтобы изготовить для них достаточно бумаги.



Flameberg said:


> Конечно же, в некоторых случах green & white papers не носят официального характера вообще - переводить их можно как душе угодно.


----------



## Flameberg

Честно говоря, с удовольствием прочитал Ваши пояснения: история и право Канады для меня лично - абсолютный пробел в знаниях  Теперь же прямо возникло желание покопаться в этом основательно.

По поводу изначального вопроса темы: Вы все же на стороне варианта "совещательные документы", как я понимаю? Если так - то тут, как я ранее говорил, я Вас поддерживаю! Просто, честно говоря, формулировка "предварительные" меня не совсем устраивала именно как к чему-то обязывающая.


----------

